# Yellow River Today 3/22/12



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

My son and I put in at Bagdad around 0930, Oyster pile landing I believe is what it is called. Our first time. We went to left, north, just a little bit and went left. We drifted and threw crank baits of all colors and got a speck on blue and white and got two reds, one slot at 20", on green chartreuse. The wind was really doing it's thing. We left at 1:30 before the rain came in. This was my first time to catch a Red and my first time catching anything on a lure. Never to old to experience something new. Pictures to follow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, so much for pics, notified administrator.

gonna try this again.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice report. Always nice to have a couple first time events.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice reds, never to old to learn something new. Btw from the pics it looks more like BW than it does yellow river


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Nice reds, never to old to learn something new. Btw from the pics it looks more like BW than it does yellow river


That was my first time there. We launched at Bagdad public launch ramp and went left to the first split, about 500 yds I guess. There was a bridge that cars was going back and forth on that we went under, I don't know the name of the road they were on. It was a good place to fish and I will be back.

Now I want to find a spot somewhere I can take the grand youngons and they can catch sunfish,brim or anything. That's my biggest thrill.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a good spot to fish. Congratulations and thanks for the report.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Trucker said:


> That was my first time there. We launched at Bagdad public launch ramp and went left to the first split, about 500 yds I guess. There was a bridge that cars was going back and forth on that we went under, I don't know the name of the road they were on. It was a good place to fish and I will be back.
> 
> Now I want to find a spot somewhere I can take the grand youngons and they can catch sunfish,brim or anything. That's my biggest thrill.


Canal st. A good place for bream would be on the yellow river launching right off Hwy 87 bridge on your left theres a launch if you have a smaller boat you can launch if not down by ward basin theres a launch. Crickets and worms under a bobber should produce some bream.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You were in the mouth of pond creek. Nice catches!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Continue under that bridge, start fishing the banks around the second bend, you will find what you are looking for


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

jaster said:


> Continue under that bridge, start fishing the banks around the second bend, you will find what you are looking for


Thanks Jaster, I really appreciate that info. Last night I googled Yellow river and came up with where boat ramps are and at the same time realized that we wasn't in the Yellow. It's all a learning experience and a fun one to boot.


----------

